# Hotel stopover Bilbao - Portugal



## 99670 (Jun 15, 2006)

Most years we travel from Bilbao to the Algarve in our small motorhome (Autosleeper Trooper) and stay in an apartment for January & February. We use the motorhome for days out and occasional nights out wild camping. As the van is packed full of stuff for our stay away we can't use it for camping en-route so have to stay in an hotel.

Can anyone recommend an hotel roughly halfway on the Bilbao/Santander - Portugal route (around Salamanca - ish). Last time we stayed at Bejar but would like to try somewhere else.

Many thanks indeed for any suggestions!

James & Annette

PS. Does anyone know if the new motorway from Salamanca to Caceres is open yet?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

[/quote] PS. Does anyone know if the new motorway from Salamanca to Caceres is open yet?


> Cannot help with hotels but I was informed by a friend only yesterday that said m/way is now open.
> 
> Bob


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Jim897 said:


> Most years we travel from Bilbao to the Algarve in our small motorhome (Autosleeper Trooper) and stay in an apartment for January & February. We use the motorhome for days out and occasional nights out wild camping. As the van is packed full of stuff for our stay away we can't use it for camping en-route so have to stay in an hotel.
> 
> Can anyone recommend an hotel roughly halfway on the Bilbao/Santander - Portugal route (around Salamanca - ish). Last time we stayed at Bejar but would like to try somewhere else.
> 
> ...


Jim,

There are hostel/motels along most of the main roads in Spain so you should not really have a problem. If I remember correctly every other service station has lodgings of some sorts.

I'm interested in your system of hiring a flat on the Algarve, do you book in advance or sort it out when you get there. I would be interested in any details.

You can PM me if you would prefer not to put any details on an open forum.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## 99670 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Algarve*

Thanks for your help Don.

We've been wintering January-February in the Algarve for three years now. It's great to get the New year out of the way then jump on the last ferry to Bilbao about 4 January. We usually return for business commitments the first week in March. The first two years we spent in our larger Hymer motorhome which allowed us to get to know the Algarve better. We sold the Hymer in 2004 and rented an apartment this year, having found an apartment for the following year whilst we were out there on our last Hymer tour. Were returning to the same apartment this coming trip/migration.

We decided to completely re evaluate our motorhoming, the upshot being a new Autosleeper Trooper a couple of months ago. We intend to use this as a day vehicle with occasional weekends away (plus awning....) as well as a bit of wild camping on the deserted west coast of the Algarve.

Apartments which usually rent for about £700 per week in the summer can be found for about £150 per week in the winter. The trick is finding the right one as what works in the summer may not work so well in the winter. By this I mean you can end up on a deserted development feeling quite lost (which in the summer may be teeming with activity). We prefer to be close to a small town centre and our choice is Luz, just a few kilometrers west of Lagos. Make sure any apartment you are considering has central heating - many just have a log stove which is not up to the job. We went for a nearly new apartment as they tend to have the latest in home comforts. We're returning to the same apartment this time around as we were so pleased with our first experience of 'apartmenting' (this is when we came up with the small motorhome idea as the best way of exploring the wonderful countryside - the best of both worlds in many ways!).

The best place to find apartments is a web site called 'owners Direct'. If you would like to have a chat about renting an apartment then please feel free to give me a ring 01202 840520.

Hope this helps for now.

Best wishes

Jim


----------

